# Blue and Blondie Available at the Animal Welfare League of Arlington (VA)



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

Two 1 year old male rats are available from the shelter in Arlington. Blue appears to be solid blue and Blondie is a silverfawn or champagne berkshire (he's so pretty). Adoption fee from the league is $10 each. 

http://www.petango.com/webservices/...http://awla.org/test/adoptable.css&PopUp=true

http://www.petango.com/webservices/...http://awla.org/test/adoptable.css&PopUp=true


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

There is a third rat that came in with Blue and Blondie that I didn't see before. His name is Cawi, he is a masked black and white rat (possibly dalmation) and it looks like he may be odd eyed. The shelter says the owner gave them up because they were allergic. 

http://www.petango.com/webservices/...http://awla.org/test/adoptable.css&PopUp=true


----------

